# Nautilus At Ft.



## TylerD (14/5/14)

For all you Nautilus nuts!
So the FT are now cloned and at Fastech.
Also replacement glass for much cheaper.

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007939/1706100-nautilus-style-bdc-clearomizer-5-0ml
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007939/1706101-replacement-pyrex-glass-tank-for-nautilus
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007939/1706102-replacement-pyrex-glass-tank-for-nautilus

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Amazing 

So its about R200 vs local retail price of about R450
I guess its worth the saving if you prepared to wait, of course if its as good as the original

But I think the real cost of the Nautilus lies in the coils, wonder if those will also be cloned.


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Silver said:


> Amazing
> 
> So its about R200 vs local retail price of about R450
> I guess its worth the saving if you prepared to wait, of course if its as good as the original
> ...


I'm sure it will be available soon.
Just a word of caution. Wait for other people to first buy them and then read the reviews. I never buy something without any reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Silver said:


> Amazing
> 
> So its about R200 vs local retail price of about R450
> I guess its worth the saving if you prepared to wait, of course if its as good as the original
> ...


What is the price on a new glass section these locally @Silver .


----------



## drew (14/5/14)

Silver said:


> Amazing
> 
> So its about R200 vs local retail price of about R450
> I guess its worth the saving if you prepared to wait, of course if its as good as the original
> ...



The coils have already been cloned...

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007939/1701001


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

drew said:


> The coils have already been cloned...
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007939/1701001


Cool stuff. So there you go guys. The full monty. Atty, glass and coils. Thanks @drew !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (14/5/14)

TylerD said:


> What is the price on a new glass section these locally @Silver .



I paid R80 last week for one.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

Spyker said:


> I paid R80 last week for one.


holy moly that is sad

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Spyker said:


> I paid R80 last week for one.


Damn! Those coils are expensive!


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

if im not mistaken @Oupa sells them for R50

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/14)

They are indeed R50. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Riaz (14/5/14)

It was only a matter on time before The clones came out


----------



## Spyker (14/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Damn! Those coils are expensive!



R80 was for the replacement glass. 5 Pack replacement coils were R250

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Spyker said:


> R80 was for the replacement glass. 5 Pack replacement coils were R250



So jy was omtrent gespyker.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyker (14/5/14)

RezaD said:


> So jy was omtrent gespyker.....



Lol @RezaD!!


----------

